# Treffpunkt und Austausch für Biker speziell aus und um Mittelfranken.



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

unter dem Motto "climbin' togehter" haben ein Kumpel und ich - beide begeisterte - Mountainbiker uns überlegt, Facebook für eine Art Austausch und Treffpunkt zu verwenden.

Wir suchen weitere Mitstreiter und Helfer, eine funktionierende Sache daraus zu machen... Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns über jeden, egal ob männlich oder weiblich, der auch mal bereit ist, seine Routen mit Fotos und Kommentaren zu hinterlegen. 

Sinn soll sein, dass ebenfalls MTB-Fans aus und um Mittelfranken, einfach schöne Routen mit netten und leckeren Stops finden. 

Die Facebook-Seite findet ihr unter: MTB-Mittelfranken

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## speedy_j (19. August 2011)

facebook stinkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

achkomm ... für einen Treffpunkt perfekt... wenn es klappt ist eine internetseite kein problem ;-)


----------



## haumdaucher (19. August 2011)

Manchmal liebe ich die Community für die geistreichen Kommentare...


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> facebook stinkt!



geb ich dir recht


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2011)

Warum von MTB-News zu FB wechseln, hier hat man alles was man braucht! FB = :kotz:


----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

owei owei... hatte nicht erwartet, dass fb so verhasst ist ;-).
um gottes willen, ich will doch keine konkurrenz (wie lächerlich) zu mtb-news.
nur einen treffpunkt mit bildern etc. für mittelfranken und umgebung. mtb news ist ja deutlich größer .

bei entsprechender aktivität kann auch eine website realisiert werden...

vg


----------



## haumdaucher (19. August 2011)

Ich glaube hier sollte sich erst darüber informiert werden welchem Zweck ein Forum, und welchem die Social Media Dienste dienen...

Nur zur Info: MTB-News ist auch auf Facebook zu finden... da kotzt keiner drüber rum...


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2011)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier sollte sich erst darüber informiert werden welchem Zweck ein Forum, und welchem die Social Media Dienste dienen...
> 
> Nur zur Info: MTB-News ist auch auf Facebook zu finden... da kotzt keiner drüber rum...



Da gibts einen Zweck bei FB????


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> owei owei... hatte nicht erwartet, dass fb so verhasst ist ;-).
> um gottes willen, ich will doch keine konkurrenz (wie lächerlich) zu mtb-news.
> nur einen treffpunkt mit bildern etc. für mittelfranken und umgebung. mtb news ist ja deutlich größer .
> 
> ...



hier ist glaub ich was Du suchst!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

@mistertom
Nein natürlich werde ich dort nicht findig was ich suche, es nämlich was ganz anderes.

Es geht grundsätzlich darum auch die Zielgruppe der MTB-Fans zu erreichen, nämlich in dem man Bilder, Routen und Emotionen über diese in Facebook postet. Vielleicht kann man durch sowas weitere Menschen bewegen aktiv zu werden.

Facebook hat bekanntlich den größten Schneeballeffekt und dieser kann dazu verhelfen, auch die Freunde deines Freundes und deren Freunde darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
Hier im Forum erreiche ich nur die 1. Ebene, nämlich die ohnehin MTB-Fans.

Verstehst du nun, weshalb ich Facebook als Plattform nutze?

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2011)

Nö, aber das is nich das erste Mal hier!


----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

Was möchtest du mir genau damit sagen?


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. August 2011)

Nichts


----------



## chris84 (20. August 2011)

für den Austausch und vor allem die Tourenplanung gibts dieses Forum. FB ist in dem Sinne nix anderes als NOCH ein Forum... ich für mich sehe keinen Sinn darin alles mehrfach zu posten oder gar dort hin umzuziehen... stell doch dort einen link rein zu dem entsprechenden Beitrag hier 

In diesem Sinne: Biken statt FB


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht





mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Warum von MTB-News zu FB wechseln, hier hat man alles was man braucht! FB = :kotz:



Hab schon befürchtet ist bin der einzige noch kein Profil bei FB hat.....ich bin nicht allein......


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2011)

und nebenbei bemerkt: die coolen Leute haben alle google+ Accounts, das ist viel besser als Facebook.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (20. August 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und nebenbei bemerkt: die coolen Leute haben alle google+ Accounts, das ist viel besser als Facebook.



Da würde ich doch mal gleich sagen "+1" 

P.S.: Gibt auch noch ne (geheime) Bikers-Gruppe mit inzwischen 99 Leuten aus Mittelfranken auf FB. Einer der Gründe, warum's in manchen Nbg-Threads im IBC so ruhig geworden ist ;-)


----------



## S P (20. August 2011)

*hust* +1


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> facebook stinkt!



du bist raus, baldiger Fünf-Länder-Eck-Bewohner 

--

Die Gruppe heisst "Bikers", ist ne geheime Gruppe (damit man sich vom ollen IBC abgrenzen kann, damals als Facebook noch cool war bei ein paar Leuten (zumindest war das wohl so der initiale Gedanke)) und viel los ist dort auch nicht. Nur irgendwelche Leute aus der Schmalspurfraktion wollen immer mal wieder radln...


----------



## killacat (21. August 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> damals als Facebook noch cool war bei ein paar Leuten


+1! Die coolen sind halt alle längst zu G+ weitergezogen. 

...und diese ganzen Rennradler könnte man mal langsam rauskehren - also aus der FB-Gruppe


----------



## Eschenbiker (21. August 2011)

Ich versteh nur nicht genau, warum in FB was neues aufgezogen wird?! Man hat doch schon alles hier?!!


----------



## S P (21. August 2011)

Gründe dafür könnten u.a. die für jeden (public) einsehbaren local Threads im IBC sein.


----------



## Philipp-Jan (21. August 2011)

Wohne nun in Fürth und hät lust mal andere Biker zu treffen die mir mal was von der Gegend zeigen, könnt ich mich am Freitag an irgendjemanden drannhängen, fänd ich cool.


----------



## tobyv (22. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, Facebook deshalb weil die Zielgruppen-Reichweite und Mischung eine andere ist. Hier im Forum tummeln sich Profis und Ambitionierte. Wir dagegen möchten es auch anderen schmackhaft machen, die dieses Forum garnciht erreicht.

Und Nein, es ist nicht neu! Es ist anders.
Es tritt mit dem Forum nicht in Konkurrenz und das möchten wir auch nicht!
Wenn ich meiner Freundin zB das Forum zeige, dann rennt sie davon. Facebook hingegen ist eine einfache Methode um den Spaß via Fotos etc. zu vermitteln.

Wenn die Leute dann heiß sind, gehen sie von ganz alleine auf mtb-news.de


Vg


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2011)

wenn man dadurch noch mehr unfähige, die sich keine mühe machen mal ein wenig fahrtechnik zu erlernen, in den wald bekommen, dann haben wir dann an jeder halbwegs anspruchsvolleren stelle im wald nur noch umfahrungen, die wiederum unseren gegnern mehr zündstoff bietet... das mal ganz unabhängig von der facebook problematik.


----------



## lowfat (23. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn man dadurch noch mehr unfähige, die sich keine mühe machen mal ein wenig fahrtechnik zu erlernen, in den wald bekommen, dann haben wir dann an jeder halbwegs anspruchsvolleren stelle im wald nur noch umfahrungen, die wiederum unseren gegnern mehr zündstoff bietet... das mal ganz unabhängig von der facebook problematik.


+1 

und noch dazu Leute, die trails befahren und zerbremsen, sich aber keinen Deut an der Traipflege beteiligen. Ich habe erst noch am WE in Kalchi an 20+ Stellen dicke Äste und Bäume weggegräumt, die wie zufällig quer über dem Weg lagen. Da hatte siche jemand richtig Mühe gemacht, die Trails zuzuräumen. Mehrere Gruppen haben ihre bikes lieber drübergetragen anstatt beim Wegräumen zu helfen. Ist ja nicht "ihr" trail.  Von solchen Leute brauchen wir nicht noch mehr auf die Trails zu locken. 
Dank an die beiden Jungs, die mitgeräumt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (29. August 2011)

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, warum man aus dem Radeln unbedingt eine Massenbewegung machen muss. Mir sind ehrlich gesagt schon genug Leute im Wald und in den Bergen unterwegs. Ich will damit nicht sagen ich hätte mehr Rechte als andere, aber ein Goldsucher ruft doch auch nicht die Welt zusammen wenn er ne Goldader gefunden hat.
  Aus Feisbugg bin ich schonlange ausgetreten, und das war ein guter Schritt für mich. Ausserdem interessierts vielleicht nicht jeden ob ich grad aufs Klo gehe oder nicht.


----------

